# 220 gallon aquarium algae problem



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

I have recently purchased my aquarium which has been running now for two months, it is running very well and what fish that i have in are very healthy are are doing well. 

My main concern is the algae that i have growing, it isnt growing on the rocks, but it is on the sand. How can i resolve this problem and have nice wight sand , would really apprechiate anybodies responses

Thank you for your time and consideration


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! First off, what color is this algae, green, brown, red? What are your water parameters (pH, temperature, nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, etc.) like? And how long do you have your light on every day? 

On a non-algae related note, what kind of fish do you keep?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have snails or hermit crabs?


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Thx for the reply, i have a mixture of all three algae, red green and brown, my water is excelent with bi weekly water changes. i have my light on for 11 hours a day, 9 hours being full light and 2 hours of blue light, is that to much? my temp is about 79 degrees.

I have a yellow tang, sail fin tang, kole tang, a mateing pair of percular clowns which have just hosted an anemone  which is awesom, i was told they wouldnt do it in captivity but i proved them wrong lol, 5 cromis and a flame angel. I have mainly algae eating fish, i also have 7 turbo snails, and 10 smaller snails and aprox 10 hermit crabs, would i need more of these to cope with the algae build up for a large aquarium? i also have a spiny sea urchin.

The algae seems to come and go, i am also using r-o water for my water top offs and water changes.

Thanks again


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a great tank! Yeah, you basically just need to beef up your clean up crew. I'd get a whole bunch of astrea snails (at least 20) and maybe 10 emerald crabs and see how that does. What are your water quality parameters?


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

I looked up the emerald crab, look like it will be a good addition to my aquarium, and i will be for sure getting some more snails, i will have to post some pictures on here for you to see.

My water conditions are nearer to perfect, i was thinking it was still going through its cycle but i thinks its just that i need a good cean up crew, i do check my water regular and it always seems to be perfect, i keep the salinity high at 1.025 i think it is, PH at 8.2/8.3 amonia is zero, and nitates and nitrites are also at a good level, not sure what that is off the top of head being at work lol. 

My aquarium is a Peninsular tank seeing all sides bar one looking through into a different room, sizes are 60 length * 24 depth * 31 high (inches). built in wooden cabnet, with sump and protein skimmer.

Being as i want to add more fish over time would i need to upgrade the filter system, it seems to be effective at the moment but what would be the best addition to make it that much better? lol

Thx again for your reply


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Man from Atlantis said:


> My water conditions are nearer to perfect, i was thinking it was still going through its cycle but i thinks its just that i need a good cean up crew, i do check my water regular and it always seems to be perfect, i keep the salinity high at 1.025 i think it is, PH at 8.2/8.3 amonia is zero, and nitates and nitrites are also at a good level, not sure what that is off the top of head being at work lol.


You are moving way too fast. Your tank is way too new for any anemone and your bio load is very heavy for a new tank. Brown algae is diatoms. You will always get them in a new tank. Red algae is cyanobacteria. You can usually reduce this by increasing water flow in your tank. Green algae is normal but if it's getting to be too much for your Tangs to eliminate, it's probably because you have too much nitrate or phosphate.

My recommendation is to slow down, don't add any more fish and do some reading. The only good level for nitrite and nitrate is zero. I'd rehome the anemone ASAP. if it dies in your tank (which is likely) it will turn to ammonia and could have a negative effect on everything else in your tank.

Sorry to be so abrupt but if you move back to basics you'll save yourself a bunch of frustration and expense.


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks doc for the info... 

I did think adding the anemone was too soon myself but i was told my the fish store that it would be ok to keep one, but now realizing maybe that they would prefer to just take my money. It does seem to be doing well tho at the moment i have had it for about 2 weeks, it has found a home and dosnt move to far away from it, and plus my clowns have hosted it also. It also does feed from from krill that i place in it, but now and then it does retract and shrink up, i thought this is just the process of digestion, is this right?

I have recently tested my waters and all the levels nitrites nitrates in the tank seem to be good.

what are the signs of the anemone dying, is it fast? or shall i just get it out? i wouldnt want to kill it if it isnt already dead. what would be your idea on this please? it does seem to doing well but im unsure of the shrinking from time to time.

thx for your concern.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

It is much to soon for an anemone. You are fortunate to have a large volume of water. That allows changes happen more gradually. Most advanced hobbiests will tell you to wait a minimum of 6 months before adding a Bubble Tentacled Anemone (BTA) and 1 year for all other types. Others will say 1 year for all types.

When anems die it happens rapidly. They either just don't look right or retract without refilling and just fall apart. The problem is that you can't remove them at this point and as they die, they release ammonia into your tank. If your anemone is small you may just get a mild surge (because of your water volume) but be prepared to do a sizable water change if this happens.

Being completely honest, I would recommend that you remove your anemone while it is doing well and either return it to the store you got it from or find it a home in a well established and stable tank. Unfortunately many LFS are more concerned with sales than with finding good homes for their livestock. 

Were I you, I'd look into a clean up crew next and I wouldn't add any more fish or corals for a couple of months. I'm also very big on live rock. If you don't have at least 300lbs, it would be on my to add soon list. You can save money by adding 50% live and 50% dry base rock but either way, your rock is your primary filter.

Good luck.


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Thx doc for the info again you have been a great help

I have been able to read about anemones and their needs to survive but the books never say what to look for if it is unhealthy/dieing so seeing him retract does scare me from time to time, which he done last night with his tenticles shiviled up, and the color of his foot seemed to be darker, is this normal???? but this morning he looked healthier then ever with the two clowns happily hosting init.

I also do have a nano aquarium of 24 gallons, which has been set up for aprox 4/5 months with coraline algae starting to grow, would you advise me to put it in there, my water yet again is near perfect as well, but comparing the two tanks, do i choose water volumne or slightly more established much smaller tank? or back to the store? for the anemone's new home.

I do have about 100/150lbs of live rock which does look great in the tank. Being a peninsula tank i carnt stack the rock against the back of it beign as all sides are for display use, and then stacking the rock high you run the risk of the rock falling on to the glass, and i woulnt want that lol. Thanks for the advise tho i didnt realise that the rock was my primary souce of filtration, instead tho i might add extra live rock to my sump, i think that would benefit the filtration.

I did do a water test last night and again the ph was 8.2/8.3 and all the nitrates and nitrites where zero, as well as the amonia and the salinity was perfect for reef waters, I heard a good quote "You keep water not fish" so i always am concerned for the water and keep it in tip top shape.

And yes i will take your advise on not adding anymore fish/corals untill christmas time atleast + it gets bloody expensive lol.

Thank you again for you fast response you have been very helpful.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Brown Algae will pass, Green Algae the tangs will eat and you can clean, if it gets out of hand you will need to find its source, Red Algae more flow is answer. 

Get some Hermit Crabs, I like these as I think they add to the look of the tank.

And use RO water RO/DI if possible.


----------



## pandorum (Nov 8, 2010)

nice lookin stand man good job! I've been watchin different videos and gettin ideas cuz i want to build one here soon. I﻿ had to laugh when u said u painted it brown to match my other furniture...... then u showed the lone little chair! hahaha that was great. Don't take it wrong it was just funny


----------

